# A sad news



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been coming to terms for a long time with this and have only just mustered the courage to share this with you all. Some time ago I was informed by the CO that my application has been pooled due to lack of points. I have subsequently withdrawn my application and will no longer be going to Australia. Many congrats to those who have received grants (or will receive in the future) and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

Sad news, I assume you thought you had more points?


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*hi*

Hi

I know it painful.
Can you please share with us why did it happen?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

I am sorry to hear the news. Some people were wondering what happened to you. In any case, you're young enough, so you can always try again under the different point system should you change your mind.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> I have been coming to terms for a long time with this and have only just mustered the courage to share this with you all. Some time ago I was informed by the CO that my application has been pooled due to lack of points. I have subsequently withdrawn my application and will no longer be going to Australia. Many congrats to those who have received grants (or will receive in the future) and best of luck to everyone.


This is really sad news , you've helped out alot of members here its sad to see this happen to you. Is there a chance for you to appeal the decision? Are you able to re-apply under the point system available right now? 

Wish you all the best with your future.


----------



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

Leptokurtic, don't be sad. Whatever happened, happened for good. Think it like this, you still have your family with you. You won't be living thousands of miles away from them and will have someone to go to when you're down and blue.
Cheers mate.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

So did you miscalculate your points ? Are you in a position to apply for State sponsorship?
Where exactly did you go wrong in the points calculation ?



leptokurtic said:


> I have been coming to terms for a long time with this and have only just mustered the courage to share this with you all. Some time ago I was informed by the CO that my application has been pooled due to lack of points. I have subsequently withdrawn my application and will no longer be going to Australia. Many congrats to those who have received grants (or will receive in the future) and best of luck to everyone.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Sad to hear that. Are you getting a refund at least?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> I have been coming to terms for a long time with this and have only just mustered the courage to share this with you all. Some time ago I was informed by the CO that my application has been pooled due to lack of points. I have subsequently withdrawn my application and will no longer be going to Australia. Many congrats to those who have received grants (or will receive in the future) and best of luck to everyone.


Its sad but just keep on reminding yourself that its not the end of the world...you got to explore new avenues and opportunities....please don't let desperation take you over....you know motivation is the fuel to success....

Cheers !


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> I have been coming to terms for a long time with this and have only just mustered the courage to share this with you all. Some time ago I was informed by the CO that my application has been pooled due to lack of points. I have subsequently withdrawn my application and will no longer be going to Australia. Many congrats to those who have received grants (or will receive in the future) and best of luck to everyone.


Really sad news.....


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> I have been coming to terms for a long time with this and have only just mustered the courage to share this with you all. Some time ago I was informed by the CO that my application has been pooled due to lack of points. I have subsequently withdrawn my application and will no longer be going to Australia. Many congrats to those who have received grants (or will receive in the future) and best of luck to everyone.


That's sad to hear. But where did you go wrong on the points calculation? 

Vijay.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this.

As already mentioned, did you miscalculate your points? And I'm guessing state sponsorship is out otherwise you'd have switched.

Have you thought of going down the 457 route?

Dolly


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

Sad n bad News......

I wish there could be some workaround....and you are able to realize your dream one day one way or other.....All the best.....


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Very sad to hear this...

I doubt you must have miscalculated... Did you?

What do you reckon went wrong?


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

Please don't give up yet. Who knows, You may actually have better chances due to July 2012 immigration policies.

Cheer up!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear that. You've been so helpful and so encouraging to all of us during our migration journey, so it's doubly sad that you have to go through this.

Please do not give up on your dream. You may be feeling really low right now but where there's a will, there is a way. The new point system is coming in soon and maybe that will open another opportunity for you. As someone has said, try looking for employer sponsorship - it takes a while to find a sponsor but persistence usually pays off.


----------



## zyoxizol (Apr 10, 2012)

I have been through this before. It is always hard to wait for the good news and then it turn bad. 

Hey there is always a another door waiting for you. Just need to knock the right door next time. Try again OR somewhere else. It is always good to be surrounded by our own friends and family during bad times. Raise yourself to the challenge and you would sail through. 

All the best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

Many, many thanks to everyone for the nice words of encouragement. It is reall uplifting to see so much support from everyone.

What went wrong is that the CO had a different opinion of my duties being in accordance with the nominated occupation. In any case, I have gotten over this and I do have some very good opportunities elsewhere which I shall now pursue. Unfortunately, it means I shall no longer be able to join you all in the Australian adventure.

Many thanks once again and I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

wish you all the best on that next opportunity. Thank you for all your contribution to this thread.

But you were assessed by ACS right? so DIAC can still disregard the skills assessment ?


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Wish you good luck with your future assignments.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

TheEndofDays said:


> wish you all the best on that next opportunity. Thank you for all your contribution to this thread.
> 
> But you were assessed by ACS right? so DIAC can still disregard the skills assessment ?


DIAC can override ACSs decision. But what did the CO tell? Why did he think that your skills were inappropriate. 

Vijay.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*DIAC vs ACS*

I m not able to understand and it makes me scare.
How come DIAC ignore ACS assesmnet.

It very surprising.


Thanks


----------



## gares (Mar 1, 2012)

lalu said:


> I m not able to understand and it makes me scare.
> How come DIAC ignore ACS assesmnet.
> 
> It very surprising.
> ...


First of all, my heartfelt regrets to the OP in this predicament. I hope everything turns out excellent for him in the end.

@lalu - I think I can hazard a guess on your question. If DIAC performs an employment verification and the employer bungles up the questions, this kind of situation can easily arise. This is just my guess though so it could be wrong....


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

But ACS has already done a employment verification right. This isn't fair the HR in your employer might change / the person whoi gave the Stat dec might leave the organisation. How does DIAC take all that into consideration




gares said:


> First of all, my heartfelt regrets to the OP in this predicament. I hope everything turns out excellent for him in the end.
> 
> @lalu - I think I can hazard a guess on your question. If DIAC performs an employment verification and the employer bungles up the questions, this kind of situation can easily arise. This is just my guess though so it could be wrong....


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Agreed sstar. If ACS has taken all this time to verify the eligibility of a person, DIAC should only verify whether that person has been in paid employment or not.

Unfortunately it seems that DIAC reassesses a person on SOL duties, job descriptions all from scratch.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

mimran said:


> Agreed sstar. If ACS has taken all this time to verify the eligibility of a person, DIAC should only verify whether that person has been in paid employment or not.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that DIAC reassesses a person on SOL duties, job descriptions all from scratch.


What you fail to understand is that ACS accesses a person as a professional, while DIAC assesses them as a migrant. It is unfortunate but the two criteria might differ. ACS should have went the path of other professional bodies who have a seperate "good for migration" assessment, this assessment doesn't qualify people for membership, it is just geared towards immigration, Engineers Australia is an example, their assessments are matching DIAC requirements 100%. I never heard anyone with such assessment being rejected. 
If anyone to blame, it is ACS not DIAC.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Usually ACS don't do verification but they have rights to verify.
I am not sure what is the reason of this rejection but i can't accept that they negate the contents of a reference letter by just having a single phone call verification or by other means.

case of my friend's friend, he got job verification call but due to a death of his close member he could not answer properly and requested to call him again some other day and called again after a week.

Another friend, was sitting at reception, he picked the call and replied as "mr xyz from company abc speaking", caller said, i am from immigration department and want to speak mr xyz, he said i am xyz, called said you are a software engineer what are you doing at reception? caller further asked some questions and requested to talk to his manager, surprisingly his manager(who signed the letter) could not talked about the contents, off course no one can remember the contents exactly. caller spoke to my friend again and said "I am not satisfied, i might call you again", he never called again and my friend got visa in 8 months, getting the visa in 8 moths in 2010 era, from Pakistan was a miracle.

The points is, they don't decide contents authenticity on just phone calls, people some times even forget their designation when they get verification call  i used to memories my IELTS band and experience duration of different companies.


----------



## Player (Feb 3, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> Usually ACS don't do verification but they have rights to verify.
> I am not sure what is the reason of this rejection but i can't accept that they negate the contents of a reference letter by just having a single phone call verification or by other means.
> 
> case of my friend's friend, he got job verification call but due to a death of his close member he could not answer properly and requested to call him again some other day and called again after a week.
> ...


Shafaqat, what I infer from your words is; DIAC called the applicant directly...and the call to the manager was via applicant?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Player said:


> Shafaqat, what I infer from your words is; DIAC called the applicant directly...and the call to the manager was via applicant?


not in every case, they can call HR department and then manager/applicant.
they can physically visit too. i got an email from an unknown friend, he was in trouble of verification process, he left the office but did not inform DIAC and some one (from embassy i guess) visited his office and staff informed that he has left the office 3 months back.

Informing company about the immigration step is very important but its very difficult too, in some cases its "Career Suicide"  i informed every company i have worked in but did not get any verification.


----------

